# Get ZoneAlarm Pro for Free Next Tuesday



## RootbeaR (Dec 9, 2006)

"On Tuesday, Nov. 18, Check Point Software will offer the ZoneAlarm Pro software package for free for 24 hours, in celebration of Check Point's 15th anniversary, a company spokeswoman said Friday."
http://tech.yahoo.com/news/zd/20081114/tc_zd/234059


----------



## NeonFx (Oct 22, 2008)

Thank you!


----------

